# ''Accountant'' on the way out of SOL?



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

there are a lot of links in the net discussing on the possible removal of Accountants from SOL in the next revision in 2013.. any idea mates..? what about internal auditor? that also has more chances to be removed?

concerned.. since this will shatter my whole plan and my dream if moving to AU.. 

will the revised SOL will be out by 1st of July 2013?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

did you check the current accountant ceiling and how much it has reached?
AFAIK - accountant were in high demand - but above way can provide some stats for that!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's all speculation at this point. I remember reading an article about how they were going to remove accountants from the list in 2011 and obviously it didn't happen then. My guess is that it won't happen particularly because a lot of foreign students come here to study accounting. Were they to remove the occupation from the SOL, that could further reduce the number of international students coming to study here, which could have a significant impact on the economy. But anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Since I had even started thinking about migration, it seems that every year there are rumors "accountant" will be removed from the SOL.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

[quoteben roberto;1113208]there are a lot of links in the net discussing on the possible removal of Accountants from SOL in the next revision in 2013.. any idea mates..? what about internal auditor? that also has more chances to be removed?

concerned.. since this will shatter my whole plan and my dream if moving to AU.. 

will the revised SOL will be out by 1st of July 2013?[/quote]

First of all don't believe in these rumours, people just keep on posting without any valid information. But to be honest with you accountancy professionals struggle a lot to get first job, even more than other profeasions, in my opinion and experience. Further job struggle will be more ardous if one doesn't have ERP experience especially SAP, ORACLE and JD Edwards. Sometimes it feels that market is overcrowded but people do get jobs as I got job after 10 months which is permanent. Whereas I know many people who came before myself are either temp or still hunting for relevant job. The most important thing is perseverance, positive attitude and rights steps.

I'm not discouraging anyways and I hate pessimists. Albiet I've been discouraged a lot before and after migrating.

In regards to eliminating accountants form SOL we all know Canada did it. What I would suggest is to apply as soon as possible and don't worry about elimination for the time being.

PS: An accountant whom I know called DIAC after one year of failure in job search out of sheer frustration that why they've given him visa if he can't find job. The DIAC person calmed him down and advised him that he will get it and DIAC gives visa on the basis of skill demand. Anyways that bloke got contract job after one month of that call.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> there are a lot of links in the net discussing on the possible removal of Accountants from SOL in the next revision in 2013.. any idea mates..? what about internal auditor? that also has more chances to be removed?
> 
> concerned.. since this will shatter my whole plan and my dream if moving to AU..
> 
> will the revised SOL will be out by 1st of July 2013?


Ben, you have turned my Happy Friday into a Worrying Weekend
I sincerely hope it's not true. I have just cleared the first hurdle ( IELTS) and will be sending my documents soon to CPA Australia for skills assessment - That process will likely take 6 weeks.So, the latest I can lodge an EOI would be in the second half of May . Can someone tell me if I lodge my EOI before the end of the financial year( before June 2013) will it still be considered even after the end of that year ? So even if ( God forbid) Accounting is taken off from the SOL for FY 13-14, will DIAC still consider my application for FY 12-13 since it was lodged before the close of that particular FY ?


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Ind_CA..

Really sorry for that.... I also hope that it stays.. since im also planning to start the proceedings next year.. I have been waiting for sometime to ensure that I can successfully add my mother as a dependent.. But if they remove it all together.. then thts it man.. 

I dont have an answer to your question on EOI.. but I think this might have already been addressed in this forum/Skillselect.. All the best..


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Hey Ind_CA..
> 
> Really sorry for that.... I also hope that it stays.. since im also planning to start the proceedings next year.. I have been waiting for sometime to ensure that I can successfully add my mother as a dependent.. But if they remove it all together.. then thts it man..
> 
> I dont have an answer to your question on EOI.. but I think this might have already been addressed in this forum/Skillselect.. All the best..



Thanks Ben ! Btw, I read somehere in the net that only "Professional Accountant" has been flagged for possible removal from the SOL next year and not all accountants - so that's some good news , at least.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ind_CA said:


> Thanks Ben ! Btw, I read somehere in the net that only "Professional Accountant" has been flagged for possible removal from the SOL next year and not all accountants - so that's some good news , at least.


Hey Ind_CA

I am an Indian CA as well. Going to be filing my documents with ICAA for skills assessment some time next week.

Just wanted to check if 'Professional Accountant' means 'General Accountant 22111'?
I was planning to apply for my assessment under that code?

Also, how far have you reached in terms of your process? Are you done with your skills assessment?

Regards
Sreeram


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Ind_CA said:


> Thanks Ben ! Btw, I read somehere in the net that only "Professional Accountant" has been flagged for possible removal from the SOL next year and not all accountants - so that's some good news , at least.


Hey Ind CA, as far as I cud remember, ther is only one category of accountant in SOL. of course those who come under this category are further defined... Can't remember the site... Pls correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Hey Ind CA, as far as I cud remember, ther is only one category of accountant in SOL. of course those who come under this category are further defined... Can't remember the site... Pls correct me if I'm wrong..


Hey Ben,

This is where I read about the list of flagged occupations - If you see there's a parenthesis (A) next to the occupation "Accountant" and if you read the note below - it states "Professional Accountant only" . Hence, I infer ( maybe optimistically) that only Professional Accountants ( i.e one who wants to do practice as a Professional CA/ CPA) are under imminent danger from being taken off the SOL.

Flagged Occupations


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hey Ind_CA
> 
> I am an Indian CA as well. Going to be filing my documents with ICAA for skills assessment some time next week.
> 
> ...


Hi Sreeram,

Sorry for not replying earlier- Please see the link that I have posted above. I am hoping that there's a distinction between Professional Accountant and Accountant General ( 22111) - the latter being the code I hope to apply under. 
About the progress, I just cleared IELTS and hope to send my documents to CPA Australia this week for skills assessment.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ind_CA said:


> Hi Sreeram,
> 
> Sorry for not replying earlier- Please see the link that I have posted above. I am hoping that there's a distinction between Professional Accountant and Accountant General ( 22111) - the latter being the code I hope to apply under.
> About the progress, I just cleared IELTS and hope to send my documents to CPA Australia this week for skills assessment.


Hi Ind_CA

Need your help. I got a mail from ICAA today requesting for ICAI course syllabus details for PE-I and PE-II. Would you by any change have these? I was able to get the course syllabus for Final from ICAI website.

Unfortunately, I dont have my study material or old ICAI prospectus, which had the syllabus for PE-I and PE-II. Since the syllabus has changed, these are also not available on ICAI website.

Would be grateful, if you can help.


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hi Ind_CA
> 
> Need your help. I got a mail from ICAA today requesting for ICAI course syllabus details for PE-I and PE-II. Would you by any change have these? I was able to get the course syllabus for Final from ICAI website.


Hey Sreeram,

Sorry mate - I don't have the syllabus for PE I and PE II . I passed CA about 9 years ago - we had Intermediate and Final then.
But the fact that they are asking for syllabus for 'CA' is worrying - I have sent my Papers to CPA Australia for skill assessment and if they ask for something similar 
it will be difficult to arrange as I am out of my home country right now.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ind_CA said:


> Hey Sreeram,
> 
> Sorry mate - I don't have the syllabus for PE I and PE II . I passed CA about 9 years ago - we had Intermediate and Final then.
> But the fact that they are asking for syllabus for 'CA' is worrying - I have sent my Papers to CPA Australia for skill assessment and if they ask for something similar
> it will be difficult to arrange as I am out of my home country right now.


Hey

That should not be a problem. I have managed to contact someone in ICAI to get me the syllabus. I suggest you do the same, so that just in case CPAA requires them you dont waste any time in getting the syllabus.

You can send a mail to [email protected] with a CC to [email protected]. Send them your mark sheets for Intermediate and Final and request them to provide you with copies of syllabus as per your scheme (I had sent them an email and called them up and received my syllabus within 30 minutes of sending the email). They are pretty efficient people in turning around these requests.

Please mention that you would need the syllabus copies with Institute stamp and seal, otherwise they would send you the documents in plain paper. 

You can also contact Ravi Shankar at +91 120 3045914. Since you are out of India, you may request him to send you scanned copies of the syllabus. Or if there is someone in India who can collect them on your behalf, you can ask them to courier the documents to that address.

Let me know if you need any other help. Do keep me posted o your developments.

Best of luck.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, 
Can anyone tell abt the chance of Financial institution Branch Manager being added in July state nomination list. As if now it has been nominated under two states with less availability. Then what abt the scope of financial jobs in Oz.


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hey
> 
> That should not be a problem. I have managed to contact someone in ICAI to get me the syllabus. I suggest you do the same, so that just in case CPAA requires them you dont waste any time in getting the syllabus.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Sreeram for the suggestions ! That's a relief


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

for those who wud like to know on flagged occupations.. 

Flagged Occupations

2211 - Accountant is also there.. perhaps they may reduce the overall number...


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

This is really disappointing.. However, there is a demand of 10,440 for Accountants in 2012 July list out of which only 4963 is filled. The total demand is also not satisfied yet... 

SkillSelect


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> for those who wud like to know on flagged occupations..
> 
> Flagged Occupations
> 
> 2211 - Accountant is also there.. perhaps they may reduce the overall number...


Guys,

Good news, looks like Accountant will stay on SOL for another year at least. See the annual update to SOL for 2013-14 below. 

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013

So glad and relieved.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good news, looks like Accountant will stay on SOL for another year at least. See the annual update to SOL for 2013-14 below.
> 
> ...




:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

relieved......


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Ohh... Thank god...


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey folks

Good news from my side....received the ICAA assessment for 221111 and have been assessed as being equivalent to Aus bachelor's degree (met 12 / 12 core knowledge areas) 

Also got employment assessment done and my experience of around 6 years has been considered relevant for 221111.

So thrilled about this! Phew.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Any updates from any of the members?

I got my invite on 15th Jul.


----------

